# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  For sale: Acrylic-Geeetech I3 pro 3D printer DIY kit

## ireneheart92

235.00
Firefox_Screenshot_2015-11-20T02-13-41.525Z.jpg
This  Geeetech I3 pro 3D printer is designed and  manufactured by Shenzhen  Getech Co., Ltd based on Reprap Prusa I3,  Geeetech I3 features simple  assembly, easy debugging and more stable  performance. The acrylic  structure makes the printer much easier to  operate.
see more http://www.wercan.com/acrylicgeeetec...it-p-6659.html

----------

